# 10 Raspberry Pi creations that show how amazing the tiny PC can be



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The Raspberry Pi, the $35 credit card-sized computer, has lived an interesting life despite being less than a year old. It has been used to teach programming and host servers, but above all it has provided a near-perfect platform for some of the most fun and interesting hobbyist projects in the computing world.


Here


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Provided by the above article...

Here


----------

